# Kubota MX4700 hardly moves forward or backward & PTO won't engage



## Howard B (Oct 30, 2018)

I just finished loading some 800 pound bales with my loader and afterwards it will hardly move, either in forward or reverse. The rpm's will rev up, but won't hardly move the tractor. also the PTO won't engage. The loader still moves fine and the back 3 point still moves up and down. Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Easy stuff first:

Check your hydraulic filters if it is anywhere close to the maintenance interval.

If you were using a three point bale fork, check the three point piston seals. 

The more serious:

If you shifted from forward to reverse while still moving and at operating RPM with the syncroshuttle transmission, I would suspect the hydraulic shuttle clutch is worn out.

If you have the hydrostatic, shifting at less than operating RPM or while moving will cause the frictions in the transmission to shed a lot of material and plug the hydraulic filtration system. Eventually it will destroy the transmission. If you have the hydro tractor, let it completely cool and change all the hydraulic and transmission filters, then try it.


----------



## Howard B (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks RC. It was just serviced pretty recently. I was using hay forks attached to the bucket. I'l have the entire hydraulic system checked out. The bucket still works fine, as does the 3 point hitch, but the PTO doesn't turn or engage at all. You can get the rpm's up, but whether forward or reverse it literally hardly moves. Like there's no hydraulic pressure to the clutch, but the pto not engaging has me stumped. Guess we'll see what we find when we check the hydraulics tomorrow.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You might want to check your free play on clutch pedal. Should have at leased 1 inch of free play. You have a one clutch system and that put power to transmission and pto.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

right on the button rhino.


----------

